# Google Wallet Pre-paid Back In Action



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Google has added back the ability to use pre-paid cards. I was able to reactivate my prepaid card and it has the same remaining balance as it had before. If you are setting it up on a different device than you had it on before you are apparently suppose to call Google to make that work.


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

I CAN CONFIRM THIS WORKING..... yeah, i am a little excited lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the "Unsupported Device" in the top yet it appears to work fine. Haven't used it yet obviously but soon hopefully.


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I like the "Unsupported Device" in the top yet it appears to work fine. Haven't used it yet obviously but soon hopefully.


Yeah i read somewhere that it doesnt effect the way you use it. Apparently it just stays there and does nothing lol


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

dtraini7 said:


> Yeah i read somewhere that it doesnt effect the way you use it. Apparently it just stays there and does nothing lol


Nothing except if our money gets stolen or something google isn't held liable. 
Cool with me. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

dtraini7 said:


> Yeah i read somewhere that it doesnt effect the way you use it. Apparently it just stays there and does nothing lol


I think it's there if you're rooted just to cover Google's @$$. It shows that they are not responsible since you have root access to your phone which potentially opens up security risks.

I can confirm as well that this works. I used this link http://db.tt/I6ReZ3DW for the updated apk because I was still having trouble getting access.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

testingchip said:


> Nothing except if our money gets stolen or something google isn't held liable.
> Cool with me.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yup not worried about that one. I safeguard my phone like it's my child lol.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Strange fact. Unsupported Device doesn't appear at the top of my wallet.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Strange fact. Unsupported Device doesn't appear at the top of my wallet.


Mine didn't either till today for some reason. *shrug* like stated it is useless anyways so all good.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

This was awesome. I get to use it tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> This was awesome. I get to use it tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I might go somewhere just to use it again lol.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

luckily ever Wawa around here has paypass its amazing especially when you wow the old people


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Adding for me again as well, I also have the sweet unsupported message. I shall test via slurpy later


----------



## dschaffer13 (Jun 21, 2011)

When I try and download it, it just keeps saying initializing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stereo_system (Feb 28, 2012)

Can anyone confirm that this works through a case? I'm using an Otterbox commuter and I'm itching to try it out and not look like a dumbass.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

It should work I have a defender one on my just make sure it is physically touching the paypass

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## KaBudokan (Jan 14, 2012)

Just to confirm - at this point, if I do a full data wipe an install a new rom, once I add Google Wallet back onto my phone, I should be able to reactivate my prepaid card and access my current balance, right?

I had been holding off on playing with nay new roms until I burned through the remaining balance on my prepaid card. Would be nice to not have to worry about that. Been itching to play with some new rom toys.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

KaBudokan said:


> Just to confirm - at this point, if I do a full data wipe an install a new rom, once I add Google Wallet back onto my phone, I should be able to reactivate my prepaid card and access my current balance, right?
> 
> I had been holding off on playing with nay new roms until I burned through the remaining balance on my prepaid card. Would be nice to not have to worry about that. Been itching to play with some new rom toys.


Correct. I just flashed the newest version of CNA a couple days ago and Google wallet came up working fine. Prepaid is activated and everything, just gotta go spend my free $10 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Worked fine for me on the first try. Installed Wallet and went through the setup process with no hiccups.


----------

